# What was the last thing you bought?



## Rokko (Jul 4, 2017)

So I always thought its interesting to know what other people like. 
Be it a TV or your favorite Whiskey or Tea. Whatever you like.
------------------



 
I bought this ice cube maker from clatronic. I like it, but its incredible hard to clean. Anyone knows what cleaner works best?


----------



## Some JERK (Jul 4, 2017)

Spoiler: I have a fucking problem.





 






I don't even know why I still buy cigars. I already have enough to get through 2 consecutive zombie apocalypses.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 4, 2017)

I got some swimming/diving goggles last time I bought something


----------



## TiggerNits (Jul 4, 2017)

Shark steam mop and a few reusable pads that my wife wanted


----------



## The Fair Lady (Jul 4, 2017)

Miniature cupcake bath bombs, an anklet and a barrette.


----------



## Zarkov (Jul 4, 2017)

Twelve rolls of toilet paper.


----------



## DatBepisTho (Jul 5, 2017)

La Croix coconut flavor (because I am apparently le artfag) and bandaging shit for the road rash kitten.


----------



## EH 110 (Jul 6, 2017)

A Chick-Fil-A chicken sandwich and waffle fries.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 6, 2017)

WipEout Omega Collection. It's good fun.


----------



## pozilei (Jul 6, 2017)

A bottle of white wine, tomato passata and some sunflower seeds for the birds I'm feeding. Just living the high life...


----------



## escapegoat (Jul 6, 2017)

A dust cover for a printer. I am super, duper exciting.


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Jul 6, 2017)

A jar of pickled banana peppers.


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Jul 6, 2017)

I got a SMOK Cloud Beast King.  Just for shits and giggles.  And damn, it puts out a lot of vapor.



It comes with a stacked 3 coil (6 coils) and a stacked 6 coil (12 coils) and you can separately purchase a stacked 7 coil (14!!!! Coils!!!).

The head rush from it is awesome.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Jul 6, 2017)

Rum and sprite.


----------



## doubledigitgendergap (Jul 6, 2017)

a rope to hang myself with


----------



## DailyToastBoat (Jul 7, 2017)

Scrunchies in multiple colors


----------



## sbm1990 (Jul 7, 2017)

A Nintendo 3DS and Pokemon Y to go along with it.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Jul 7, 2017)

The first issue of the new GWAR comic and a Ouija board.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Jul 7, 2017)

A six pack of local IPA and a 22 ounce bottle of Arrogant Bastard Ale.


----------



## Un Platano (Jul 7, 2017)

1 BTC because the greed fairy visited me last night and convinced me that I want to be a millionaire one day.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Jul 7, 2017)

Fries and a coke zero


----------



## Rokko (Jul 8, 2017)

Morose_Obesity said:


> Fries and a BIG, BLACK DICK


I only made this thread to read that at least once 
Did you enjoy it?


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Jul 8, 2017)

Rokko said:


> I only made this thread to read that at least once
> Did you enjoy it?


It was off, so I got a Diet Coke for refills 2-4


----------



## Ido (Jul 10, 2017)

I got a new fan for my laptop because It broke and I hate change.


----------



## Bandit Keith (Jul 11, 2017)

Coconut body butter - smells friggin amazing


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Jul 11, 2017)

24 gallons of gas for my truck.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Jul 11, 2017)

I ordered a set of Howard Leight active earphones a while ago. Looking at getting a radio setup for my tactical gear and was too cheap to afford a proper set of Comtacs.

I also ordered a Sunn O))) t-shirt.


----------



## Somar (Jul 11, 2017)

I bought Mario Maker 3ds for just $5 on Amazon, it wasn't even a prime day deal, there was a huge price error for a lot of games last night and I managed to snatch a copy before it went back to it's $40 price tag.


----------



## Florence (Jul 11, 2017)

An outdoor photography guide mook.


----------



## Captain_Asshole (Jul 11, 2017)

A multitool with pliers, wire cutter, saw, 3 screwdrivers, and some other stuff i might care about.


----------



## DangerousGas (Jul 11, 2017)

A laser cutter.


----------



## Bob Page (Jul 15, 2017)

Tron 2.0(vidya game) from a thrift store. It's sooo good.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Jul 15, 2017)

A Logitech F710 wireless gamepad. Confy as fuck.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 15, 2017)

Although this goes back a few weeks, a nice pair of shoes I got for $10 off at Kmart, which I now discovered is having a store closing sale right now.  I'll miss it.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Jul 15, 2017)

I got myself some Gargoyles mirrored sunglasses from Miami, FL today. They're probably from the 80s but are in OK condition.



Spoiler: Hail To The King, Baby










I also bought a Frankford Arsenal wet tumbler for cleaning firearm brass. Over time, this baby could pay for itself.



Spoiler: I just filled it up today, it's enormous.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Jul 16, 2017)

Antacids and a bag of strawberry bonbons


----------



## stronkwonk (Jul 16, 2017)

I bought two of these buddies out of impulse mostly. I might give them as a birthday present, but they might just sit in my dining room window and never get lit as every other candle/candle holder in my house.


----------



## Dysnomia (Jul 19, 2017)

A bottle of water, a quart of light cream and a packet of cashews. Exciting. I know.


----------



## A-tistic (Jul 19, 2017)

50 counterfeit Apple wall chargers.


----------



## Hui (Jul 19, 2017)

A spinach pizza cause ur fat


----------



## Pina Colada (Jul 19, 2017)

2 slices of pizza and a new pair of comfy Skechers.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jul 20, 2017)

A VGA to display port adapter.


----------



## Staffy (Jul 20, 2017)

Aluminum Hydrox-Magnesium Carb, for a nasty heartburn


----------



## Sable (Jul 20, 2017)

I bought some Twix cookies. 

I didn't even know these existed.


----------



## Ido (Jul 20, 2017)

Crickets for my lizard, bitch didn't eat all of them.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Jul 20, 2017)

I was at a conference this weekend and for some reason there was this random comic book shop in the basement of the convention center. Ended up buying the complete set of The Fade Out for $20 which is bretty good so far


----------



## Jaimas (Jul 21, 2017)

A can of Sanpellegrino Limonata.

It was hot as balls out. Any port in a storm.


----------



## DildoGaggins (Jul 21, 2017)

A headset for my PS4


----------



## omori (Jul 22, 2017)

Some sweet looking Thai pants I'm going to use for a costume.


----------



## Captain_Asshole (Jul 25, 2017)

Wild Arms 3 for PS4. This is gonna be good.


----------



## TiggerNits (Jul 25, 2017)

A new meerschaum pipe and a few ounces of black cavendish because I was low on tobacco and the guy at the store said he'd give me the tobacco for free if I got one of the pipes that he just got in.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Jul 26, 2017)

Coke zero and some Nexium otc


----------



## Bugaboo (Jul 26, 2017)

Bird food


----------



## Octomet (Jul 26, 2017)

Milk.


----------



## Sergeant Politeness (Jul 26, 2017)

I preordered some lovely red gradient vinyl and bought a Thunderbolt to HDMI adapter.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jul 26, 2017)

Quince Fruit to make Quince Cheese (Membrillo).  Its taste is amazing and leaves your house smelling so nice, too.


----------



## DildoGaggins (Jul 26, 2017)

I shit you not, I just bought these shirts off 
Ebay


----------



## Curt Sibling (Jul 28, 2017)

Street Fighter II SNES cart on Ebay.


----------



## Poppymuffin (Aug 1, 2017)

Last thing I got was some Oreos, Coke, and a copy of Splatoon 2! Planned to get soda for my family, but only had enough for those 3 things. Ah well. The walk was painful though, imagine going up a massive hill just to get some snacks.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Aug 4, 2017)

Tickets to see  SLAYERRRRRRR next week.


----------



## tehpope (Aug 4, 2017)

4 Band Tees (Joy Division - Unknown Pleasure, Prince - Purple Rain, Guns N Roses - Use Your Illusion, Pink Floyd - Animals 77 tour)


----------



## Florence (Aug 6, 2017)

A honking great Royal Navy clasp knife from WWII.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Aug 6, 2017)

A nice pair of steel toed boots because my old ones wore out.


----------



## DatBepisTho (Aug 7, 2017)

A shop light and plant bulbs, as the new place has awnings over the windows and little to no natural light. 

My plants are probably going to die and that saddens me.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Aug 7, 2017)

AVGN Teeshirt from amazon.


----------



## Derpatitus (Aug 9, 2017)

Flights to Japan. Been saving for them for months.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Aug 9, 2017)

I bought Coke ZeroSugar, it's really less delicious than Coke Zero though the bottle is more attractive.


----------



## Orkeosaurus (Aug 10, 2017)

An ork warboss


----------



## Bath Salts (Aug 11, 2017)

An iced chai latte with whip cream and extra spice. I got it from this super adorable local coffee shop, and it's so cheap too <3


----------



## Ghost_Lord (Aug 11, 2017)

Books for this semester. $500 plus for 3 books.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Aug 12, 2017)

weed


----------



## Gordon Cole (Aug 12, 2017)

A caramel latte and some Chipotle


----------



## GloriousScarf (Aug 12, 2017)

A McFlurry


----------



## Dysnomia (Aug 13, 2017)

A roll of paper towels, a cup of coffee, an apple cinnamon fig bar and a soft pretzel.


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Aug 13, 2017)

Mister Miracle #1 Comic Book, mostly b/c of all the hype. And digitally, because  *I'm a faggot ** I was given an Amazon gift card for my birthday I hadn't used yet.*


----------



## ES 148 (Aug 13, 2017)

Plane tickets to and from Inverness.


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Aug 13, 2017)

A bunch of 8B pencils and a used Vajello artbook for poultry 7 Euros worth of forints.


----------



## Elru (Aug 13, 2017)

Well, aside from the usual like groceries and gas, I got this in the mail. I collect old art books and shit.


----------



## Coldgrip (Aug 13, 2017)

Tendies.


----------



## admiral (Aug 13, 2017)

teabags- Raspberry and cranberry flavour, and a jar of dark coffee grounds.


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Aug 13, 2017)

Pizza


----------



## Bob Page (Aug 21, 2017)

This, for my airsoft tac shirt.

Here's the reference:


----------



## DailyToastBoat (Aug 21, 2017)

Spoiler












My all time favorites, tbh.


----------



## King (Aug 21, 2017)

Brain Age for the Wii U for uh...a project


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Aug 21, 2017)

DailyToastBoat said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh , that looks great! I'm pretty bad at inking, so I have to rely on using 8b pencils if I want my lines to be dark enough for scanning. I usually have to go over my drawings multiple times to get the desired darkness though, so those artist pens could come pretty handy. I'm especially interested in the XS one, since my biggest complaint with drawing over my pencils stuff with pens is that they are usually way too thick and make my line work all muddy and imprecise (I think the thinnest one I've ever got to use was a F). 

Thanks for letting me know about this set, I'll look into finding a set like this around here.


----------



## Club Sandwich (Aug 21, 2017)

20,000 rounds of .308 Winchester ammunition along with a few thousand pistol and small bore rifle cartriges.


----------



## Elru (Aug 21, 2017)

More art books.


----------



## heymate (Aug 21, 2017)

Groceries.


----------



## Severly_Lazy (Aug 21, 2017)

A mop and a bucket for my mum.


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Aug 21, 2017)

A dark pink Conair paddle brush and pumpkin spice hand soap.


----------



## A-tistic (Aug 22, 2017)

For all my tamperproof holographic sticker needs.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Aug 22, 2017)

A bunch of clothes. There was a flash sale of 50% off Sale items, including the linen pants that make my summers more tolerable. Plus I had a coupon code for $50 off a purchase of $150 or more, and it worked. So I ended up with $350 worth of clothes that I will actually like and wear for $140. And that's it until next year.

This is pretty much the only way I buy brand-new clothes any more because I'm a cheap-ass mofo. I can't even comprehend paying full retail.


----------



## Ido (Aug 22, 2017)

A copy of The Room!


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Aug 22, 2017)

Rocket league crate unlock keys


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Aug 23, 2017)

A package of fudge stripes cookies which I haven't had in a very long time. I ate half of them in a day. Help me.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Aug 23, 2017)

Two onions, a bottle of store brand fabric softener, a bottle of Powerade light, and a 12 pack of Pabst Blue Ribbon.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 24, 2017)

Five pounds of arm roast, a 10 pound bag of potatoes, and a bunch of carrots, green beens, onions, beef broth and other things to make a pot roast of it all, which I did.


----------



## Reynard (Aug 24, 2017)

A Melvins album and a pack of guitar strings.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Aug 27, 2017)

A case of Monster energy drinks, a slingshot, a jar of clay pellet ammo, and a bag of 1/2" ball bearing ammo. 

Some asshole in my neighborhood has a drone, and has been buzzing it around people's houses; it was out there again this evening. I used to be extremely proficient with a slingshot, and I'm sure I can be so once again, now that I have motivation.


----------



## Staffy (Sep 1, 2017)

A gold colored steel phone connector for my gold colored phone.


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 1, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Five pounds of arm roast, a 10 pound bag of potatoes, and a bunch of carrots, green beens, onions, beef broth and other things to make a pot roast of it all, which I did.



Pot roast is gross and Americans are gross to do their roasts that way. If you're not going to roast your meat properly in an uncovered roasting pan at least do it in the french a la mode style you disgusting degenerate hotpocket-eating cheese-in-a-can feral pigs.


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 1, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Five pounds of arm roast, a 10 pound bag of potatoes, and a bunch of carrots, green beens, onions, beef broth and other things to make a pot roast of it all, which I did.



Your entire country disgusts me.


----------



## Rokko (Sep 1, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> Your entire country disgusts me.


But who will save your ass when north-korea bombs you? One nuke and your spiders and snakes will get even bigger.


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 1, 2017)

Rokko said:


> But who will save your ass when north-korea bombs you? One nuke and your spiders and snakes will get even bigger.



If they bomb us who are they gonna buy their uranium from?


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Sep 1, 2017)

Some pho meat, canned pho broth, green onions, jalapenos, and loose leaf chamomile tea from a Vietnamese grocery store.


----------



## GV 998 (Sep 1, 2017)

...What can I say? It's my hobby


----------



## dunbrine47 (Sep 1, 2017)

Split a $60 dollar box of Magic the Gathering cards with a friend who has recently become obsessed with them.


----------



## Captain_Asshole (Sep 4, 2017)

A coolermaster keyboard and mouse combo package as a last resort due to circumstances. Turns out they are wonderful.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Sep 4, 2017)

A copy of The Lion King on Blu-ray.


----------



## MrSassyAss (Sep 4, 2017)

I don't remember, but my bank account is overdrawn.


----------



## Florence (Sep 5, 2017)

A Higonokami friction folder and a Kershaw Emerson CQC-3K. Ordered them yesterday and they were here in less than 24 hours.


----------



## TwinkleSnort (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Fibonacci (Sep 7, 2017)

I just bought a new Smok Alien box mod with Cloud Nurdz vape juice and a baby beast tank. I haven't put it down since; it's practically glued to my hand.


----------



## Ravenor (Sep 7, 2017)

I've just preorderd a book I've been waiting for, but the last thing I bought in a shop was a pair of Binoculars made in the USSR - I've got this weird trick of being able to find old Soviet and East German optics really easily and I've never seen a pair in good condition with the original case and no mold in the glass or delamination of the paint from inside the tube before, it's gone right into the Camera collection because there is no other place to put it but damn lucky find.


----------



## CabbageMan (Sep 7, 2017)

A bottle of witch hazel for my hemherroids.

Being old sucks ass.


----------



## doubledigitgendergap (Sep 7, 2017)

a truck of peace


----------



## CaptainMappy (Sep 8, 2017)

A couple of contact sheets, film negatives, and a thumb drive full of scans from a nearby camera store. I had them develop a couple rolls of black and white film recently and I finally got a chance to pick everything up yesterday. I'll probably post some of the results in the "Post Your Art" thread.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Sep 9, 2017)

Some sandalwood and patchouli incense and a crystal skull from the local metaphysical shop.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Sep 9, 2017)

Some USB C cables.


----------



## MW 002 (Sep 9, 2017)

A whole chicken so I can make a Sunday dinner like a proper woman.


----------



## Chocolate Elvis (Sep 9, 2017)

An electric toothbrush, because my dentist totally isn't in cahoots with Colgate and Oral B and told me to buy one, otherwise my teeth will surely crumble to rotten, bleeding stumps.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Sep 9, 2017)

This LP...


----------



## oldTireWater (Sep 10, 2017)

Some shitty pine boards. I'm going to try making a banjo (with no woodworking experience), and I want to practice the cuts before I fuck up good wood.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Sep 10, 2017)

skim m-i-l-k


----------



## DatBepisTho (Sep 10, 2017)

Frames for the recent shit I art-ed for the wife.


----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Sep 11, 2017)

Dog food because I'll be on a trip for the next week and want to make sure my puppy has enough food.


----------



## Bob Page (Sep 12, 2017)

Bought a spare mag for my airsoft MP7. After a minute of thought,I decided to make a dual, duct tape mag setup.


----------



## Canned Bread (Sep 12, 2017)

A Small Tea from a Coffee Shop at my University


----------



## Dysnomia (Sep 16, 2017)

Roll of paper towels, bottle of water, 16 ounce coffee and a soft pretzel. I think I listed a similar thing before. I wish I bought more interesting stuff more often.


----------



## Bob Page (Sep 16, 2017)

A shemagh for my airsoft kit. I might just shout Allahu Akbar as I play a match.


----------



## Pina Colada (Sep 18, 2017)

Two beautiful vintage-style dresses! One casual, one dressy. And they were both under $60!


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Sep 18, 2017)

The first two seasons of 30 Rock on DVD as an early birthday present for my dad.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Sep 22, 2017)

A case of chicken baby food, on Amazon. 

I've got a cat who has been very sick, almost died, and is still refusing regular food. But when I feed him tiny bits of chicken baby food off the tip of a spoon, he'll make a half-assed effort to eat. Those little tiny jars are fucking expensive at my shitty neighborhood supermarket, and I don't know how long he's going to continue like this, so I said fuck it, and bought an entire case at a discount. 

He'll probably start eating regular food again as soon as it arrives tomorrow, because cats are assholes like that.


----------



## KickyerArsene (Sep 22, 2017)

Crappy Chinese grommets to do a DIY repair on a car tent outside. Could've just skipped that step entirely with how well they worked.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Sep 22, 2017)

Bottle of add meds (prescribed), two 2 liters of Diet Dr Pepper, bottle of cranberry softgel supplements, bottle of Centrum Silver.


----------



## sbm1990 (Sep 22, 2017)

A six-pack of Yuengling, because I'm an anti-social asshole who enjoys drinking alone.


----------



## Un Platano (Sep 22, 2017)

A 12 pack of vanilla coke. Really sucks that it's too elusive to find in single bottles because I don't want or need a over gallon of the stuff.


----------



## Armchair Psychologist (Sep 22, 2017)

a pair of orthopedic shoes from the flea market.


----------



## Hui (Sep 22, 2017)

Some chips


----------

